# Kampagne „0 Promille 100% Naturgenuss“



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2021)

Vorbei die schönen Zeiten als es noch hieß: "Eine Seefahrt die lustig......"


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vorbei die schönen Zeiten als es noch hieß: "Eine Seefahrt die lustig......"


Auch wenn ich hackedicht war, hat mir das Motto "Ab durch die Mitte" immer geholfen........auch wenns mal 2 Mitten waren


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Mai 2021)

Ab und zu mal einen zischen find ich auch beim Angeln, solange es maßvoll bleibt, schon ganz OK - auf dem Wasser hat Alk allerdings wirklich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Mai 2021)

Die ganzen Brettfahrer, welche sich seit zwei Jahren mit zunehmender Tendenz auf allen Gewässern tummeln, sind hierbei ja schon von Natur außen vor.
Mit Promille kein Gleichgewicht, Ende mit Stand Up, nur noch im Kriechgang.

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Mai 2021)

Gehäufte Kanufahrten an schmalen Kleinflüssen s.o. gehören meiner Meinung nach verboten.

Stressen nur die Tiere unter und über Wasser und zerstören Laichgründe und Fluss-Untergrund, gelegentlich auch Uferböschung.

Außerdem kann man so nicht in Ruhe angeln.

R.S.


----------



## ragbar (20. Mai 2021)

Ich hab grad so`n Deja Vu von einem Fly-only-Gewässer in Ö
(wer die Preise kennt,weiß,was eine Tageskarte an einem exklusiven Fluß dort kostet; Gewässer-Zugangsbegrenzung durch High-Price -Strategie),
wo so ein Pulk Kanuten laut labernd über die Einstände rasierte, an die ich mich gerade angepirscht hatte.

Diese sportliche Nutzung und der Anspruch an ein naturbelassenes, vglw. beruhigtes,naturbelassenes Gewässer+der elitäre Preis passten nicht,für meinen Geschmack.

Ich find Kanu/Kayakfahren schon auch gut,aber diese Kombination eines einerseits als ursprünglich ausgelobten Gewässers, und andererseits diese Versportlichung (die sich diametral gegenüberstanden,in diesem Kontext), ging gar nicht.


----------



## crisis (20. Mai 2021)

Denke auch, dass Alkohol nicht ganz oben auf der Liste der Dinge steht, was Kanuten optimieren könnten. Da die Boote keine Kennzeichen tragen und im Notfall auch mal ans andere Ufer gesteuert werden können nehmen es die Freizeitkapitäne oft nicht so genau mit Regeln und Verboten. Ist ja uncool sich an ein Befahrverbot eines geschützten Bereiches zu halten, wenn mich eh keiner drankriegt.


----------



## yukonjack (20. Mai 2021)

Ich bin zig tausende Kilometer in meinem Leben gepaddelt. Ohne ein schönes Bierchen und am Abend noch ein par Hubertustropfen wären es nur ein par hundert Km geworden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich bin zig tausende Kilometer in meinem Leben gepaddelt. Ohne ein schönes Bierchen und am Abend noch ein par Hubertustropfen wären es nur ein par hundert Km geworden.



Ohne Sprit läuft der beste Motor nicht.


----------



## ragbar (20. Mai 2021)

Achso ja,Zugabe,fällt mir gerade ein:
Dann war da noch die Kanu-Gang auf einer Sauerland-Talsperre im Kielwasser meines Ruderbootes.
Warum die jetzt zu 10nt trotz übermäßig Platz anderweitig genau hinter mir herhingen und die ersten dabei (trotz meiner Warnung) mit dem Gesicht  in meine beiden Schleppschnüre gefahren sind,weiß ich auch noch nicht.
Ich so: "Da hängen meine Schnüre im Wasser".
Die so: "Uuäähh!"
Das Bild hab ich heute noch innerlich vor Augen. Passiert ist nichts.
Aber wie gesagt, ich hab nicht grundsätzlich was gegen Kanuten. Die waren aber irgendwie, naja, jung halt.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Mai 2021)

Ich war letztes Jahr nicht so häufig an meinem Badischen Baggersee, aber mir sind die zahlreichen Brettpaddler aufgefallen.
Bei Badewetter ziehen da den Tag über an die Hundert von denen an meinem Angelplatz vorbei?
Es ist ein ausgewiesener Freizeitsee, also haben die natürlich ein gutes Recht sich dort zu tummeln.
Manche paddeln sogar mit Unterstützung einer "Brüllbox" dort herum und beglücken Alle mit ihrer zumeist beschissenen Mucke.
Trotz Freizeitsee gibt es auch sensible Bereiche, dies sind vor allem die rundherum verlaufende Schilfzone und ein paar Inseln.
Die Angler sind natürlich angehalten, während der Vogelbrut mindestens 30m Abstand zu halten.
Von sowas ahnen die Ganzen, ihre Freiheit geniesenden Haijopeis nichts?
Was ne Angel ist, wissen auch nur die Wenigsten?
Mir graut es jetzt schon, nächtlich auf Waller Abzuspannen, die sind manchmal auch bei Nacht unterwegs?
Tagsüber wird dies sicher auch spannend?

Jürgen


----------



## rheinfischer70 (21. Mai 2021)

Ist nicht ohne, wenn die durch deine Wallermontagen fahren und du deine untoten Zombiewallerköder am Haken hast.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Mai 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ist nicht ohne, wenn die durch deine Wallermontagen fahren und du deine untoten Zombiewallerköder am Haken hast.



Du hast das Problem erkannt!

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (24. Mai 2021)

noch mehr Vorschriften und Verbote ????????????
Da ich selbst beim Wassersport keinen - Bzw . gaaanz selten etwas alkohlisches 
trinke - es sollte doch jeder für sich entscheiden ob er seinen Durst mit einem 
Schlückchen Wasser oder einer Pulle Bier befriedigt - ich ziehe ersteres vor 
- da muß man nicht so schnell pinkeln  
solange es im Rahmen bleibt und man andere nicht gefährdet ist es doch
in Ordnung .Der deutsche Reglementierungswahnsinn kann einem echt
auf den Sack gehen .


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Mai 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> noch mehr Vorschriften und Verbote ????????????
> Da ich selbst beim Wassersport keinen - Bzw . gaaanz selten etwas alkohlisches
> trinke - es sollte doch jeder für sich entscheiden ob er seinen Durst mit einem
> Schlückchen Wasser oder einer Pulle Bier befriedig


Das ist wie immer, Einige übertreiben es, Andere bekommen ungewollt die Sanktionen zu spüren.
Man muss es gesehen haben, wenn an Feiertagen Ungeübte und eventuell noch besoffen, auf kleinen Flüssen einfallen, in großer Besetzung.
Die trampeln nach Kenterungen durchs Bachbett, fahren in die Böschungen, Fischbrut und Flora werden geschädigt, nur Müll schmeißen sie zumeist nicht um sich, da haben die Vermieter (inzwischen) ein Auge drauf.

Jürgen


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Mai 2021)

Ob dir nun einer besoffen,oder nüchtern über die Schnur kachelt,....das Ergebnis
bleibt das Gleiche.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Mai 2021)

Fakt ist doch, ohne Brennstoff läuft der Motor nicht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Mai 2021)

Alles nur verbieten ist nicht der richtige Weg, mehr Rücksicht mit und aufeinander ist für mich der beste Weg...
Was den Alkoholkonsum angeht:
Bei Brand muss gelöscht werden...
...


----------

